# OMG....breaking news



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Chef Anthony Bourdain is dead of an apparent suicide. Details to come......How sad...


----------



## Vjan (Jan 18, 2018)

Such sad news! 
R.I.P Chef.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/08/us/anthony-bourdain-obit/index.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5821039/Anthony-Bourdain-died-suicide-age-61.html


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

OMG... tragic...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

A brilliant Chef whose demons apparently caught up with him.
RIP ‘tony.

mimi


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

RIP. Read Kitchen Confidential in 2003 and it was everything to me then. 

Thank you


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

What is with this string of celebrities hanging themselves? What a waste! He had everything going for him, too. Just goes to show that fame and fortune are not always the keys to happiness. 

Rest in peace, Chef.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Don't know about Chef Bourdain in particular, but sometimes mental illness plays into the picture. Think a bipolar spectrum disorder where an individual who mostly lives a very productive and colorful life - may periodically crash into a severe depression. 
Patty Duke wrote about her own struggles with bipolar disorder, a true biological disease, and brought awareness to the public sector. For example: https://www.bipolar-lives.com/patty-duke-bipolar-disorder.html.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Very sad. Kitchen Confidential was such a good book, and his last travel series was excellent too.


----------



## kronin323 (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah I saw this this morning, surprising and sad.

Another example that beyond a certain point, money can't buy happiness.

But still... granted that everything I've seen about him technically was a product for public consumption, it sure seemed like he made the effort to explore life's pleasures.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I admired him for his ability to drink, stay drunk, and function.   He lived well.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

chefross said:


> Chef Anthony Bourdain is dead of an apparent suicide. Details to come......How sad...


If someone were to ask me who I would most like to drink a beer and BS with, it would have been Bourdain. I loved his humor and sarcasm. It was sad to wake up to news of his death yesterday. I can imagine someone in a interview asking him if he was going to commit suicide, how would he do it? In my mind I can imagine him saying "Oh, I'd play Russian roulette until I lost or clean my own blow fish before eating it." He used to post on here, but I can't remember the name he used. A really sad loss. RIP Tony.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

flipflopgirl said:


> A brilliant Chef whose demons apparently caught up with him.
> RIP 'tony.
> 
> mimi


Honestly, I loved and admired him in part because he wasn't a brilliant chef. He once wrote that if not for the unexpected success of his first book he'd still behind the broiler of some good-but-not-great restaurant, slashing and burning every night until he died. He was kind of the hero/avatar for all us unsung, unglamorous chefs that slog away in obscurity-bordering-on-mediocrity. For every Keller or Blumenthal there are a thousand of us, technically competent guys and gals trying to balance self expression with paying the bills. While I'd love to be like Grant Atchetz or Wiley Dufraine I have to admit I could identify a lot more with Anthony Bourdain. He was an everyman with the soul of a poet.

Great chef or no he was certainly a great writer and a noble soul. RIP, Mr. Bourdain.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I think all of you expressed it all much better than I ever can.
RIP Anthony Bourdain


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

phaedrus said:


> Honestly, I loved and admired him in part because he wasn't a brilliant chef. He once wrote that if not for the unexpected success of his first book he'd still behind the broiler of some good-but-not-great restaurant, slashing and burning every night until he died. He was kind of the hero/avatar for all us unsung, unglamorous chefs that slog away in obscurity-bordering-on-mediocrity. For every Keller or Blumenthal there are a thousand of us, technically competent guys and gals trying to balance self expression with paying the bills. While I'd love to be like Grant Atchetz or Wiley Dufraine I have to admit I could identify a lot more with Anthony Bourdain. He was an everyman with the soul of a poet.
> 
> Great chef or no he was certainly a great writer and a noble soul. RIP, Mr. Bourdain.


Thank you for this. You put my thoughts into words much better than I ever could.
I have always thought that celebrity Chefs are hyped way out of proportion. They are the same as us. The only difference is they were discovered and fabricated, while we stayed behind the line. 
Not so with Tony.............I appreciated that.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

phaedrus said:


> Honestly, I loved and admired him in part because he wasn't a brilliant chef. He once wrote that if not for the unexpected success of his first book he'd still behind the broiler of some good-but-not-great restaurant, slashing and burning every night until he died. He was kind of the hero/avatar for all us unsung, unglamorous chefs that slog away in obscurity-bordering-on-mediocrity. For every Keller or Blumenthal there are a thousand of us, technically competent guys and gals trying to balance self expression with paying the bills. While I'd love to be like Grant Atchetz or Wiley Dufraine I have to admit I could identify a lot more with Anthony Bourdain. He was an everyman with the soul of a poet.
> 
> Great chef or no he was certainly a great writer and a noble soul. RIP, Mr. Bourdain.


I agree...when I proofed that post I toyed with the idea of changing brilliant to something else but let it stand.
Laziness I 'spose.

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Catching up on my stack of People magazines and noted an interview published a couple weeks before his death.
He was filming in small town (south) Louisiana during Mardi Gras.
Was full of AB pearls of wisdom as well as a handful of really good pix capturing Tony being Tony.
Made his death real for me.

mimi


----------

